# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Minh Hằng đáng trách hay đáng thương?

## aduy1992

*Minh Hằng đáng trách hay đáng thương?*
Thứ Năm, ngày 18/08/2011, 09:49
*Dù đã lên tiếng giải thích về chiếc quần ren đen phản cảm nhưng cô vẫn bị nhiều người phản đối.*

Tối ngày 14/8 vừa qua, trong chương trình _Đêm mỹ nhân_, ca sỹ trẻ *Minh Hằng* đã khiến tất cả những người có mặt tại sự kiện phải sửng sốt khi xuất hiện trên sân khấu với bộ trang phục ren bó sát cơ thể.
Chính bộ trang phục này khiến mọi người có thể nhìn thấy da thịt cô “thấp thoáng” qua lớp ren.



_Bộ trang phục khiến nhiều người phàn nàn của Minh Hằng_

_Hoàng Thùy Linh, Yến Trang, Thu Minh, Thủy Tiên đều ngắn và hở "hết cỡ" tại sự kiện Đêm mỹ nhân_
*Cùng "chiêm ngưỡng" lại một số bộ trang phục "thoáng mát" của Minh Hằng trên sân khấu":*

_Trông Minh Hằng cực "nóng bỏng" với bộ trang phục màu đỏ hở trên lộ dưới_


_Cô cũng không ngại diện áo trong suốt "khoe" nội y_

Các tin khác:
kim hyun joong 2011 
tai nhac 
mang thai

----------

